# “Audi, Vide, Tace”



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2016)

I recently visited a Masonic Centre with the words "Audi, Vide, Tace" above the door to the lodge as shown above.... I'd not heard these before... 
~~~~~~

Over the door are the Latin words “_Audi, Vide, Tace_“ which are generally translated as “Hear, see, be silent”. 

These comes from a longer Latin saying, “_Audi, vide, tace, si vis vivere in pace_” which is generally translated as “Hear, see, be silent, if you would live in peace.”

The three Latin words remain in the Coat of Arms of the United Grand Lodge of England (shown below).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Until the 1950’s these three Latin words were also the motto of the Grand Lodge of South Australia and Northern Territory and are carved into the facade of that Grand Lodge’s building above four large Ionic Columns at Freemasons Hall, 254 North Terrace, Adelaide (shown below).





Are these three Latin words something you hear in the Jurisdictions of the United States ?
Might they be more common in Canada as a member of the Commonwealth of Nations ?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 5, 2016)

In the States "Vide, Aude, Tace" (dare instead of silent) is seen, but still rare these days.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 5, 2016)

This is the first time I've seen it but, at this point of my Masonic life, my visitation experience is limited.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> In the States "Vide, Aude, Tace" (dare instead of silent) is seen, but still rare these days.


Kind of reminds me of a saying I learned from another discipline that I find instructional; "To Know, To Will, To Dare, To Keep Silent".


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 6, 2016)

I remember that from one of the Scottish Rite degrees not from the Craft degrees.


----------



## Bro. Chaplain Andrew Ross (Dec 4, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I recently visited a Masonic Centre with the words "Audi, Vide, Tace" above the door to the lodge as shown above.... I'd not heard these before...
> ~~~~~~
> 
> Over the door are the Latin words “_Audi, Vide, Tace_“ which are generally translated as “Hear, see, be silent”.
> ...





Bloke said:


> I recently visited a Masonic Centre with the words "Audi, Vide, Tace" above the door to the lodge as shown above.... I'd not heard these before...
> ~~~~~~
> 
> Over the door are the Latin words “_Audi, Vide, Tace_“ which are generally translated as “Hear, see, be silent”.
> ...






The motto “Vide Aude Tace” made its first appearance in the Free-Masons Calendar from 1777. It is derived from a line of “leonine” verse (of a type much used in the Middle Ages) and in full is “Audi, Vide, Tace, Si Vis Vivere In Pace” meaning Hear, see and hold your tongue, if in peace you would live on. Bro. Chaplain Andrew Ross


----------



## Patrick Danahy (Jan 8, 2017)

_Tace_ as a verb means to be silent. As a noun _tace_ means candle. A candle is silent and emits light. Thus the wisdom of silence in the pursuit and protection of Masonic light.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 8, 2017)

Patrick Danahy said:


> _Tace_ as a verb means to be silent. As a noun _tace_ means candle. A candle is silent and emits light. Thus the wisdom of silence in the pursuit and protection of Masonic light.



Not heard that.... i like it


----------



## Elexir (Jul 3, 2019)

Bro.Bencil said:


> Hear , see [light], but "be silent".
> Don't talk about "light"?
> Kinda weird tho.



Sometimes silance is more important than noise. Somethings cant be described but has to be experienced.


----------



## Winter (Jul 3, 2019)

You see this Latin motto occasionally here in the US.  I even have a ring somewhere with that inscription on it.   You can interpret them several ways.  You have two eyes, two ears, and one mouth.  Listen and hear twice as much as you speak.  Even more especially when you are in Lodge.  Pay attention to the instructions given and keep silent among the profane.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Mark89 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi, Dear Brother.

"AUDI, VIDE, TACE, SI VIS VIVERE IN PACE", is an ancient Latin proverb that translates "Listen, look and shut up, if you want to live in Peace."

Some people believe it is a Latin phrase, others relate it to the famous three Japanese monkeys, associated with Buddhism in their Tendai sect. Other people say it is an ancient alchemical motto that referred to the "Opus Magnum" (Great Work).

The first appearance of this motto in Modern Masonry, in the form of "AUDI, VIDE, TACE", could be in a 1777 calendar published in England.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

